# Lord of the Rings - Weathertop Hollow Part I



## vonnagy (Sep 24, 2005)

I went on my first photo outing for nearly a month yesterday. I was invited to a private farm where weathertop hollow was filmed, it one of the unique areas on this planet I have seen to date. enjoy


----------



## MozzMann (Sep 24, 2005)

Wicked son just wicked  I've got to get to NZ to shoot with you soon if you'll have me and you are welcome to the Snowy mountains any time. 

Those trees look like they have had a real hard time getting a foot hold. 
brilliant. 

Mozz


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 24, 2005)

MozzMann said:
			
		

> Wicked son just wicked  I've got to get to NZ to shoot with you soon if you'll have me and you are welcome to the Snowy mountains any time.
> 
> Those trees look like they have had a real hard time getting a foot hold.
> brilliant.
> ...



Always looking for folks to shoot with here, so you are most welcome. I'd love to go to the Snowy Mountains, i couldn't make 6 years ago because my backpacker car didn't have snowtyres.

This area is only a about 5 k's from the Tasman sea - you can occasionally hear the ocean roar in the background; its quite windy so there are alot of windswept trees on the top part of the cliffs. But the main foe to the trees are introduced possums and feral goats.


----------



## Mansi (Sep 24, 2005)

sweeeet shots! caught in great light..
wow shots.. all of them.. very dramatic 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 24, 2005)

brilliant shots as alway Mark, If i have some coins, I would meet you guys dowm there in a second!! well, maybe 30 hours.. lol 

looks like a great place for a pano... awesome colours !


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 24, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> ...looks like a great place for a pano... awesome colours !


 
I was thinking the very same, more so after I have seen and enjoyed woodsac's pano just now... Absolute WOW-material! 

(But we no longer expect anything less from you, Mark :greenpbl: )


----------



## bry05 (Sep 24, 2005)

really like the colours, did you use a filter for those shots?


----------



## LeadSister (Sep 24, 2005)

The colors are so vivid and beautiful!  I love how rich the greens are.  And those trees are so cool!

Nice work!
Pamela


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 24, 2005)

thanks all for your comments  glad you enjoy the pics. 

Bry05, I use an UV filter on my lens. The deep colours I get come via tweaking various layers in photoshop. But of course, most of all it helps if you get great lighting and have an awesome landscape to shoot!


----------

